# Was ist das für ein Stil?



## Mindstorm (28. März 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Ich stoße mittlerweile immer öfter über Bilder in dieser Art:

Bild

Den Stil finde ich total genial und würde nun gerne mehr darüber erfahren. Wie wird sowas gemacht? Wie bezeichnet man überhaupt den Stil? Wo gibts evtl. Infos dazu? Wer sind bekannte Künstler?

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann. 

Thx

Mindstorm


----------



## kuhlmaehn (28. März 2005)

Hi!
Den Stil nennt man allgemein Vektorgrafik.
Das Funktioniert so, dass man eine Grafik mit einem Vektorprogramm nachzeichnet und dort nur die Hauptkonturen und Flächen nachmalt.
Am Ende erhält man dann eine Vektorgrafik. Diese wird mathematisch gespeichert und ist so auch beliebig vergrößerbar (nur so am Rande ).
Du kannst ja mal hier im Forum oder bei Google nach Vektor suchen. 

Alternativ kann man mit Photoshop einen ähnlichen (eigentlich sehr bescheidenen) Effekt erziehlen.
Dazu kannst du hier mal gucken:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials194135.html

kuhlmaehn


----------



## Mindstorm (28. März 2005)

ah, danke schon mal für die infos. also dann werde ich mich mal mit illustrator versuchen, ob ich da was brauchbares zu stande bekomme...

der link ist super!

für weitere tips, infos wäre ich extrem dankbar!

Thx

Mindstorm


----------



## holzoepfael (28. März 2005)

Wenn du dir dafür wirklich Zeit nehmen willst, dann ist dieses Tutorial genau das was du suchst:
http://romeo-help4u.com/AA/tutorials/PS/index.php?page=advancevector

Mfg holzoepfael


----------

